# Help on 921 setup?



## JohnnyM80 (Dec 25, 2003)

I also posted this on Satelliteguys

I am finishing my basement and putting in a home theater. I have a Sony KF60WE610 RP LCD and am getting a Yamaha RX-V1400 A/V receiver and want to get a 921. My equipment is about a 20' cable run from my TV. The TV has a DVI input. I could put the 921 below the TV, but I still must get audio from the 921 to the Receiver. If I put the 921 with the other equipment then I need a 20' DVI cable. Any ideas on cost? Can I get a clean DVI signal over a 20' run. 

I also have a Dish 500 with a SW44 switch hooked to 3 receivers. Do I need a new dish and/or switch with the 921? 

Thanks. 
John


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I can't help you with the 20' DVI cable...don't have any idea.

But, you will need 2 outputs from your switch to connect to your 921, so you'll either have to ditch one of your receivers, or upgrade your system to dishpro and get 2 DP34 switches, or wait for the DPP44 switch to be released, and then you'll be able to connect both tuners on the 921 to one output from that switch using DPP diplexors. The last option isn't here yet, and the second option costs $$ to do.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I can't help you with the 20' DVI cable...don't have any idea.
> 
> But, you will need 2 outputs from your switch to connect to your 921, so you'll either have to ditch one of your receivers, or upgrade your system to dishpro and get 2 DP34 switches, or wait for the DPP44 switch to be released, and then you'll be able to connect both tuners on the 921 to one output from that switch using DPP diplexors. The last option isn't here yet, and the second option costs $$ to do.


Any idea what the dpp44 will cost?

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No clue, as they aren't available yet...but my _guess_ is in the $150-$175 range.


----------



## ericha (Jan 21, 2003)

You could also put up another dish, or use the dish-suggested method of paralleling 2 SW-64's (see: http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/technology/installation/install-5.pdf ).

Does anyone know if you can parallel 2 SW44s?


----------



## Doody (Dec 17, 2003)

different sources will sometimes give you different data on DVI maximum cable lengths.

i believe 5M is generally considered maximum. you can buy and run longer, but you'll start to see "sparklies" in the image - digital noise from signal degradation.

for longer runs, they make optical-transceivered cables that convert the signal to send it over an optical fiber and then back again on the other end. you might poke around at http://www.cellarcinemas.com/ - i got one there (quite a while ago).

doody.


----------

